# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  One hopeful solution to Operation is not allowed in this Context issue

## g000we

"Operation is not allowed in this Context."

I got this on some of my code.

It turned out to be I was trying to reference the field name as a recordset property.

e.g. rs.firstname rather than rs.fields("firstname")

I could advise to run through your code and check the methods, properties and objects.

Useful sites:
http://www.w3schools.com/
Check out the ASP and ADO area. You might need to check on the recordset object methods etc.
http://www.devguru.com/
This is also good for object referencing.

----------


## Hack

:Confused:    Is this supposed to be a response to another thread instead of a brand new thread?

----------


## g000we

a new thread.. instead on an issue I thought id post a solution!  :Smilie:  Might help someone..I hope :S

----------


## Hack

> a new thread.. instead on an issue I thought id post a solution!  Might help someone..I hope :S


No problem.   

But, it should go in our CodeBank repository.   Typically that is where members will look when they are searching for something.

Thanks for the tip.   :Smilie: 

_Moved To The CodeBank_

----------

